# Diesel Fueling Station in the Northeast of the USA.



## cruze-zeeke (Nov 1, 2013)

I did my 1st refill at Wawa in PA with a quarter tank left. After refill it show 475 miles until empty. I also notice a strong odor coming from the exhaust and some time inside the car specially if I hit the recirculation button.

Just did a second refill at Hess station(truck stop). Tank was a litte less than a quarter left, after refill it display 523miles till mpty. I also notice that the odor is gone. The hess station has a sticker right at the pump that stay the diesel fuel is has a minimum rating of 40 cetane. where as the Wawa location just state 15pp ulltra low sulfur diesel.

Can other peoples here report what station you guys are fueling from and which one has the best diesel fuel for the CTD. thank you.


----------



## 567Chief (Feb 25, 2013)

I am lucky enough to have a station here in central Virginia that has 50 centane as cheap as the 40 centane that all the other stations have. I have started filling up my tank all the way to the top of the neck but it takes some time and practice to get it right. Not all dispensing pumps are equal, so I recommend finding a good station and stick with the same pump each time, if possible. Know that diesel foams when dispensed and the faster the pump the more the foam. I normally have a good idea of how many gallons my tank will hold when I am filling up and will slow the dispensing sharply with 2-3 gallons to go. I dispense slower and slower at the end and look for foam. You should see diesel at the top of the neck when you are totally topped off, not foam. If you do this, your MPG calculations will be more accurate and your range will increase. On my last tank I made it 746 miles and the low fuel light was not on, very close but not on. This tank I am going to attempt the make the 800 miles on a tank in the winter club!


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Do you notice any differences with the 50 cetane fuel?


----------



## 567Chief (Feb 25, 2013)

It's hard for me to know. Other than the full tank the dealer provided all others (10 tanks) have been from the same station that offers the 50 centane. For the life of the car I am at 46 mpg and she purrs like a mean kitten!


----------



## 567Chief (Feb 25, 2013)

The benefits of high cetane diesel fuel


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Whatever station that sells alot of diesel is the best fuel for your cruze...


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

567Chief said:


> The benefits of high cetane diesel fuel



Interesting. I remember one time, years ago, I found some "premium diesel" and put it in my '79 300D and it was very hard to start after that, until i ran the fuel out and put #2 in it. It did seem to have more power though.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

I use mostly BP diesel and found this about Australian diesel via a Land Rover site.

BP Ultimate Diesel (10ppm sulphur)has a guaranteed cetane rating minimum of 50
The ULS (10ppm sulphur) Diesel has a guaranteed cetane rating minimum of 48

BP claims typical cetane of 55-60 for ultimate compared to typical of 51 for normal. Theoretically, higher cetane ratings alter combustion and are meant to result in reduced diesel clatter.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2013)

Hess has very high quality diesel, from what I've read, they are the only retail chain that actually uses their own fuel - HESS stations always sell HESS fuel, while your local Shell, Sunoco etc. just sell whatever comes from the local depot.

In New England Irving has very well-respected fuel, you can always tell Irving fuel from its bright yellow (highlighter like) color.


----------



## cruze-zeeke (Nov 1, 2013)

what about those gas station that serve up 15ppm ULS. Are they anygood? What cetane rating do they offer, if anyone know please post up?

Also heard that Citgo gas station offer premium diesel with a higher cetane rating, but i haven't try it yet. will try it next.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

cruze-zeeke said:


> what about those gas station that serve up 15ppm ULS. Are they anygood? What cetane rating do they offer, if anyone know please post up?
> 
> Also heard that Citgo gas station offer premium diesel with a higher cetane rating, but i haven't try it yet. will try it next.


Seems like all the ones I see that are labeled with cetane rating are 40


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

I guess I'm not smart enough to know that there was a "higher octane" diesel fuel. Does it say what the cetane rating is on the pump? I'm understanding the minimum cetane rating in the US is 40...is that correct? I'm going to look on my favorite pump today to see if I can find out what I'm buying.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

ParisTNDude said:


> I guess I'm not smart enough to know that there was a "higher octane" diesel fuel. Does it say what the cetane rating is on the pump? I'm understanding the minimum cetane rating in the US is 40...is that correct? I'm going to look on my favorite pump today to see if I can find out what I'm buying.


I think it's an optional label. I have only seen the cetane rating on one or two pumps.


----------



## Barefeet (Jan 1, 2014)

I asked the manager at my nearest Sunoco station what they were using for the winter blend, he said he would ask the driver at the next delivery. Today I went back for a fill up. He said the driver told him the winter blend information was on the pump. The only information was the 15 PPM max sulphur label and the Minimum 40 cetane label. I'm wondering if they use different cetane in the summer?


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

cruze-zeeke said:


> what about those gas station that serve up 15ppm ULS. Are they anygood? What cetane rating do they offer, if anyone know please post up?
> 
> Also heard that Citgo gas station offer premium diesel with a higher cetane rating, but i haven't try it yet.  will try it next.


15 ppm ULSD is the law

therefore its what the cruze was built to use


----------



## pro439 (Mar 14, 2014)

I think if you look on any pump it has a sticker that says enhanced or plus2 which is the winter blended,but when the weather warms up it is no longer the winter blend.You should be using a quality additive like standine,fleetguard or amsoil w/cetane enhancement which is usually the best all year round to use.It becomes more of an issue down south because the station don't always have winter blended fuel because it doesn't get cold enough to call for it.The (PPM)parts per million of sulfur used to be 1000 now by EPA standards it is 15.Because sulfur is an element and a contaminant (it can't be made safe for the environment)like lead in gasoline used to be,but is still needed in diesel fuel to work properly.I'm sure that the future will use something the tree hugger's says is much better,but for now this is what we are allowed.


----------

